# Xmods



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

The only RC car that is decent, and that I've put money into is my Mitsubishi Lancer EVO. I've probably put about fifty dollars into it. Anyways, I'm wondering if there would be any class for it to race in(its a 1/28th)? Also if anyone races at Classic Hobbies and Raceway in Akron, Ohio, send me a PM, I have a few questions.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I raced Xmods at a bar in Avon, but they have since removed the track. I don't know of anyone running 1/28th scale racing in the area.


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Darn it, guess I'll just stick to racing my bro and beating him every time. I'm planning on getting new bearing soon. That should increase the speed by about 10%.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for a little more compatition, you could race 1/18th scale, we have several racers in the area....goo luck with your bro


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know that. I was looking at RC18T's and Mini T's. Every 1/18th I saw a Classic Hobbies was a Mini T. Just wondering which is better?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you like cars, check out the Ohio BRP Indoor series. The BRP is a fast carpet racer, and we have several racers each week. At the end of the series, we have really big trophies! check out www.brpracing.com and http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/ for more details....


----------

